
Ask HN: Dashboards in AppleTVs? - dmlittle
We have several TVs with AppleTVs mounted around the office that allows us to easily cast during short meetings, standups, etc. While these TVs aren&#x27;t actively used, we&#x27;d like to display company dashboards in them. These dashboards might include API&#x2F;server health metrics, product SLAs, operational pipeline pressure, etc. Is there a way to display these graphs (think Datadog, Periscope, etc. dashboards) in AppleTVs?<p>Right now we&#x27;re also adding RaspberryPIs to some TVs that boot up with Chromium in kiosk mode. Each RaspberryPI is configured to show a different dashboard but they&#x27;ve proven to be very unreliable and require manual intervention at least once a day.
======
pbrumm
you should look at chromecasts for this purpose. You can control them with
code, for example.
[https://github.com/Raven24/rbcast](https://github.com/Raven24/rbcast) This
also allows your team to easily cast to them when they need to override the
default display

~~~
dmlittle
Ideally it's something simple such that non-technical people can also cast
and/or display dashboards.

~~~
pbrumm
easily displaying many dashboards within your office is something that I
haven't found any off the shelf solutions for. Our office has 20 tv's with
chromecasts all displaying specific dashboards, but it took coding effort to
get it to work.

